# Rudiger:"Futuro? Sto bene al Chelsea, ma...".



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Rudiger, in scadenza col Chelsea, sul proprio futuro:"Mi sento benissimo qui, l'ho sempre detto. Penso che dal modo in cui gioco si vede che sono felice qui. Ma ci sono anche altre persone che devono prendere decisioni…

Rudiger è stato accostato più volte anche al Milan.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rudiger, in scadenza col Chelsea, sul proprio futuro:"Mi sento benissimo qui, l'ho sempre detto. Penso che dal modo in cui gioco si vede che sono felice qui. Ma ci sono anche altre persone che devono prendere decisioni…
> 
> Rudiger è stato accostato più volte anche al Milan



Ma è forte veramente? Quando era a Roma non mi piaceva per niente come calciatore, ma una volta lasciata l'Italia non l'ho più visto giocare.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma è forte veramente? Quando era a Roma non mi piaceva per niente come calciatore, ma una volta lasciata l'Italia non l'ho più visto giocare.


Ha fatto delle ottime stagioni al Chelsea e si è rivelato più forte di come appariva a Roma,un pó come un certo Salah..


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2022)

ma abbiamo tomori e kalulu....


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma abbiamo tomori e kalulu....


Oggi non li cambierei con nessuno,forse solo Van Djik potrebbe farmi vacillare.


----------

